# Low key garden



## NCyouthsurvivalist (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey, anyone do much low profile gardening, I could use some help with that!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

NCyouthsurvivalist said:


> Hey, anyone do much low profile gardening, I could use some help with that!


I assume you mean discreetly outdoors and not low growing fruit trees. 
Give us a scenario. The only thing I envision would be better answered in a Mary Jane forum lol.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

When I first read your post, Forest gardening came to mind ... but I'm not sure that is where you are heading.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Stsrt with some greens. Kale, mustard or collard. Vitamin rich and not too flashy.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

If a flower garden is OK in plain view, mix your veggies in with those. Spices and underground plants (e.g. radish, carrots) are very easy to hide.

Tomatoes, cucumbers... can be trained to stay low but can be choking to surrounding vegetation.


----------



## NCyouthsurvivalist (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, I kinda what to know what to plant so the average Joe doesn't know what I am growing, and it would be nice to know some starters on how to grow veggies in the woods.....
My main concern is stuff people would reconize quickly, like tomato, I'd be interested in growing wild edibles to, if that is possible! 
Thank you all sooooooo much!!!!


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

My thought is to encourage wild edibles which are native to the area but not currently growing on the property. Only someone versed in such would recognize the wealth.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, reviving an old thread!

The main thing is not to make any of them obvious. You can't plant a dozen tomato plants all in a row, just one here, one over there, mix them in with red flowers an no one will notice them. Same with root crops. Dig a one round foot hole and plant with carrots, radishes... Do one here, one over there... It will look just like a small clump of weeds. Potatoes? Who the heck knows what a potato plant looks like!! Greens! Kale, spinach... A clump here and a clump there, who knows what they are? Some vines growing up some old dead branches? Must be Honeysuckle, Kudzu or something, it could never be beans or peas. In a formal garden, sure, they MUST be food because they are in a tended row, but out and about?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.trails.com/list_7334_edible-wild-plants-north-carolina.html

http://organicgrowersschool.org/5132/top-10-edible-wild-plants-in-western-nc/

http://www.artofmanliness.com/2010/10/06/surviving-in-the-wild-19-common-edible-plants/

And you can grow flowers too, many people do not know how many flower are edible:
http://homecooking.about.com/library/weekly/blflowers.htm


----------



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

Maybe an aquaponic system?
This should help: http://aquaponicsgrowingtips.com/


----------

